# mit dem Smartphone java programmieren



## steven789hjk543 (10. Aug 2017)

Wie verwendet man den Android java compiler (jdpk)?
Dort steht: start coding Here. Ich kopiere das hello world programm dorthin. Dann drücke ich execute. Dann kommt “loading“, passiert 5 Minuten nichts. Klicke ich weg, dann kommt “compiling 50%“, passiert 5 Minuten nichts. Wenn ich das wegklicke, dann kommt sowas ähnliches wie “java.lang.NullPointerException“.
Ich will eigentlich eine java-datei zu Apk umwandeln.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (12. Aug 2017)

Gibt es hier jemand, der Erfahrungen mit dem programmieren mit dem Smartphone hat?


----------



## BrainIAC17 (12. Aug 2017)

Wie meinst du mit dem smartphone Java programmieren?
Am smartphone direkt? Wieso willst du das am smartphone machen?

Programmieren ist am PC oder Laptop 1000 mal angenehmer und mMn auch effizienter als am smartphone.
Zudem gibt es viele Möglichkeiten den Code auf dem PC oder Laptop auf Mobile zu simulieren.


----------



## mrBrown (12. Aug 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es hier jemand, der Erfahrungen mit dem programmieren mit dem Smartphone hat?


Ja - ich hab aber dann doch recht schnell angefangen, mir selber in den Fuß zu schießen, das ist deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## BrainIAC17 (12. Aug 2017)

Die Sache ist auch was willst du programmieren.
Soll es später mal eine App werden, die du im store anbieten willst? Dann wirst du mMn sowieso nicht drum rum kommen eine richtige IDE zu wählen wie Eclipse (am besten nach Android sdk suchen). Alternativen gibt es sicher sämtliche, je nach Gewohnheit ist Eclipse eventuell umständlicher und komplizierter.


----------



## Zarrogance (17. Aug 2017)

Was genau möchtest du denn machen?

Möchtest du unterwegs Programme entwickeln, hast aber kein Gerät zur Hand?
Verstehst du etwas falsch und möchtest Smartphone Apps entwickeln?
Versuch dich doch etwas genauer auszudrücken, dann können wir dir gerne helfen.

Ansonsten kannst du hier https://www.compilejava.net/ deinen JAVA Code compilen.


----------



## JStein52 (17. Aug 2017)

Zarrogance hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kannst du hier https://www.compilejava.net/ deinen JAVA Code compilen.


Ok, dann doch lieber selber in den Fuss schiessen .....


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Sep 2017)

Also, es ist so, dass ich zur Zeit kein Laptop besitze, sondern nur ein Smartphone und ein tablet. Ich versuche damit java zu lernen. Ich lese dafür gailer.net java tutorial interaktiv. Die Programme, wie z.B. Hallo Welt kann ich ausführen mit einer app namens betacompiler. Ich würde es gerne schaffen, eine app/apk aus dem Hallo Welt programm zu machen, aber das geht nicht bzw. Ich weiß nicht, wie man das macht.  Ich habe die app AIDE, damit würde es gehen, aber die ist kosten pflichtig, wenn man alle Funktionen nutzen will und das kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten. 
Ich habe schon nach Methoden gesucht, wie man online eine java datei in ein apk umwandeln kann, habe leider nichts gefunden. Mit java Manager apk schaffe ich eine class-datei zu erzeugen, aber das in eine app umzuwandeln schaffe ich nicht. Ich habe viele java IDE Apps runter geladen, aber mit keiner schaffe ich es eine apk zu erzeugen. 
Das was oben in einem Beitrag erwähnt wurde, habe ich kurz mal ausprobiert, aber kann man damit Apps erzeugen?
Langfristig will ich als hobby programmieren können, um zum Spaß anderen meine Apps zu senden.
Ich habe noch eine app namens droid script, da kann man mit java script programmieren. Vielleicht kann ich damit Apps erzeugen.
Ich interessiere mich auch für html5.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Sep 2017)

Ich schätze mal, das es etwa noch ein halbes Jahr dauert, bis ich mir ein Laptop gekauft habe. Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes bei eBay kaufen für etwa 100 Euro. Ich hoffe mal, dass man damit halbwegs programmieren in java kann. Was sollte so ein Laptop mindestens besitzen, damit man einiger maßen damit programmieren kann? Gut wäre mindestens WLAN, vielleicht bluetooth. Aber wie wäre ein Windows Betriebssystem? Ich hatte mal Windows 10 auf einen tablet, aber das war echt ein mist. Welches Betriebssystem wäre gut? Vielleicht am besten Linux? Ob man für hundert Euro überhaupt ein einigermaßen gescheites Laptop bekommt, dass ist halt die Frage. 

Außerdem Frage: wie fügt man in einem Beitrag eigene Bilder ein?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (6. Sep 2017)

Scheint hier ziemlich lang zu dauern, bis jemand antwortet. Schade.


----------



## mrBrown (6. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Ich schätze mal, das es etwa noch ein halbes Jahr dauert, bis ich mir ein Laptop gekauft habe. Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes bei eBay kaufen für etwa 100 Euro. Ich hoffe mal, dass man damit halbwegs programmieren in java kann. Was sollte so ein Laptop mindestens besitzen, damit man einiger maßen damit programmieren kann? Gut wäre mindestens WLAN, vielleicht bluetooth. Aber wie wäre ein Windows Betriebssystem? Ich hatte mal Windows 10 auf einen tablet, aber das war echt ein mist. Welches Betriebssystem wäre gut? Vielleicht am besten Linux? Ob man für hundert Euro überhaupt ein einigermaßen gescheites Laptop bekommt, dass ist halt die Frage.


Ich persönlich halte 100€ für zu knapp bemessen, kommt aber sicherlich auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. 

Linux dürfte Resourcensparender und damit für schwächere Laptops besser geeignet sein als Windows, aber generell kann man auf beiden gleich gut programmieren.



steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem Frage: wie fügt man in einem Beitrag eigene Bilder ein?



https://www.java-forum.org/help/bb-codes


----------



## steven789hjk543 (8. Sep 2017)

Ist Windows nicht irgendwie einfacher, weil jeder schon weiß wie das funktioniert? Linux muss man eventuell erst irgendwie lernen, oder?


----------



## JStein52 (8. Sep 2017)

Marktanteil aller Windows-Versionen zusammen (XP ... Win10) 91% .
Marktanteil Linux  2%
Den Restteilen sich Apple OSX und noch ein paar Exoten.

Man könnte auch sagen Windows ist der Standard und auf den Rechnern einiger Exoten läuft was anderes.

Edit: man möchte es nicht glauben, aber 2016 stieg der Anteil der Windows XP-Nutzer um 0,16% auf nun 9,7%


----------



## mrBrown (8. Sep 2017)

Anteil Linux an manchen Unis im Pflichtteil Informatik: 100% 


Man muss im wesentlichen das gleiche lernen wie unter Windows, eben das, was man zum programmieren braucht.
Die Benutzung von Linux ist nicht so sonderlich schwierig...


----------



## JStein52 (8. Sep 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Anteil Linux an manchen Unis im Pflichtteil Informatik: 100%


Ergibt trotzdem nur einen Gesamtanteil von 2% ....  Sogar Max OSX ist mit 6% weit voraus, ist aber auf dem absteigenden Ast weil die letzten Versionen doch ein bisschen instabil sind und die Updaterei wohl auch nicht so funktioniert. Linux und OSX sind halt Nischenprodukte und eine solche Nische sind sicher Studenten die ganz cool sein wollen.
@steven789hjk543  100€ halte ich auch für etwas knapp bemessen. Du solltest nochmal 100 € drauf legen und mal nach sog. refurbished Geräten Ausschau halten. z.B. hier: https://www.esm-computer.de/gebrauchte-notebooks/?gclid=CNrX-sKTldYCFdS7GwoduNcD3g

Ich habe mir dort vor anderthalb Jahren Jahren ein Dell-Notebook um 450 € gekauft, war eher ein hochwertigeres  Gerät. Ich hatte zwar Bedenken ob der Akku noch mitmacht denn das ist meist die schwachstelle bei gebrauchten Notebooks. Bin aber bis jetzt top zufrieden.


----------



## JStein52 (8. Sep 2017)

Ach ja, zu Linux und anderen Exoten noch: das Problem dort ist halt die Verfügbarkeit von Software. Es gibt garantiert alles was du brauchst für Windows aber nur einen ziemlich geringen Anteil auch für andere. Die ganzen Office- und Business-Anwendungen werden nun mal für Windows hergestellt. Aber speziell das was du zum Programmieren brauchst (Eclipse, NetBeans, etc.) gibt es natürlich genau so gut auch für Linux.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Sep 2017)

Hat die Gesamtverteilung auch nur irgendeine Relevanz, wenn es um nen Laptop zum programmieren geht?

In meinem Umfällt hat so ziemlich jeder mehrere Betriebsysteme und meistens ist Windows eins davon - aber eben oftmals nur zum zocken.
Beim Programmieren ist die Verteilung eher so jeweils ⅓.

Jeder soll einfach das nehmen was einem am besten gefällt, und das ist bei erstaunlich vielen Informatikern nicht Windows


----------



## JStein52 (8. Sep 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Hat die Gesamtverteilung auch nur irgendeine Relevanz, wenn es um nen Laptop zum programmieren geht?


Deshalb in meinem nächsten Post der Hinweis dass es zum Programmieren (fast) genau so gut ist. Allerdings sehe ich auch null Vorteile. Und wer benutzt schon sein Notebook nur zum programmieren ?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (10. Sep 2017)

Kennt ihr eigentlich das hier?:

http://www.jdroid.ch/index.php?inhalt_mitte=aide/ersteApp.inc.php

Was mich interessiert ist, welche Windows-Versionen eignen sich gut fürs programmieren mit java und welche eher weniger?

Was sollte ein Laptop auf jeden Fall besitzen, damit man damit programmieren und Apps entwickeln kann? 

Vielen dank an alle für eure Ratschläge. Hat mir schon ziemlich geholfen.


----------



## JStein52 (10. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> welche Windows-Versionen eignen sich gut fürs programmieren mit java und welche eher weniger?


Ich denke das hängt eher nicht von der Windows-Version ab. Du wirst Eclipse oder Android Studio benutzen und ob das nun auf Win7 oder Win10 läuft ist eher egal. Ein Notebook sollte halt genug Hauptspeicher (mind. 4 GByte) und genug Festplatte haben.


----------



## Javinner (11. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Was sollte ein Laptop auf jeden Fall besitzen, damit man damit programmieren und Apps entwickeln kann?
> Vielen dank an alle für eure Ratschläge. Hat mir schon ziemlich geholfen.



Falls du dich für Android Studio entscheiden solltest:
SystemRequirements: https://developer.android.com/studio/index.html#resources
Download: https://developer.android.com/studio/index.html

Empfehlenswert: gute Internetleitung


----------



## steven789hjk543 (12. Sep 2017)

O.k. ich kaufe mir möglicherweise ein Laptop für 350-400 Euro, d.h. ich kriege es vielleicht zum Geburtstag geschenkt.
Bei mir gibt's nichts neues. Ich versuche gerade die app AIDE, aber das klappt nicht richtig. Da muss man es anscheinend erst freischalten. Habe kein Geld dafür und weiß nicht, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Ich habe versucht, damit apps herzustellen, aber versteh irgendwie nicht, wo das java programm ist, wo man es eingibt oder ändert. Kommt immer die selber app raus, welches immer ausgibt“ hello world“.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Ich versuche gerade die app AIDE, aber das klappt nicht richtig.


Vergiss dieses Zeug, Spielerei. Kauf dir dein Notebook (bzw. lasse es dir schenken, für 350 € kriegst du was akzeptables), installiere darauf NetBeans und AndroidStudio und gut ist.


----------



## Javinner (12. Sep 2017)

Android Studio verbraucht, wenn der Simulator läuft, irgendwas zwischen 5-6.5GB RAM, sagt zumindest hier der
Task Manager. Zudem ist ein 15Zoll Bildschirm, hatte Anfangs ein Laptop, schon sehr klein. Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Laptop sein muss, dann wäre eventuell ein gebrauchter PC vor Ebay oder Quoka. Da habe ich schon gutes für wenig Geld gesehen. Hier zum Beispiel: https://www.quoka.de/pcs/pcs-ueber-2-ghz/c7715a189223525/gamer-pc-mit-core-i5.html
Erfahrungsgemäß bekommt man für das Geld (dein Budget) kein gutes neues Material
Eine SSD lege ich dir ans Herz, will ich nicht mehr missen!


----------



## steven789hjk543 (21. Sep 2017)

Ich habe mir gerade ein Laptop gekauft, und zwar ein hp laptop 14-bp030ng. Dieses Gerät hat 4GB ram. Intel® Celeron® Prozessor N3060 (bis zu 2,48 GHz, 2 MB Intel® Cache), Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home 64-Bit, 1x USB Typ-C, 2x USB 3.1, 1x HDMI, 1x RJ-45, 1x Kopfhörer/Mikrofon Kombianschluss.

Also ich habe jetzt versucht eclipse oder java sdk zu installieren und da kann immer die Meldung “nicht genügend systemressourcen“. Dann habe ich etwas im Internet gelesen und da stand man muss unter system Eigenschaften nachschauen ob virtueller Speicher richtig eingestellt wäre und das habe ich gemacht und das war richtig eingestellt. Jetzt soll an zu wenig Speicher Platz auf Festplatte liegen. Habe ich nach gesehen, noch 23GB frei. Aber werde jetzt unnötiges löschen und noch einmal im Internet nachlesen.


----------



## DaCrazyJavaExpert (21. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir gerade ein Laptop gekauft, und zwar ein hp laptop 14-bp030ng. Dieses Gerät hat 4GB ram. Intel® Celeron® Prozessor N3060 (bis zu 2,48 GHz, 2 MB Intel® Cache), Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home 64-Bit, 1x USB Typ-C, 2x USB 3.1, 1x HDMI, 1x RJ-45, 1x Kopfhörer/Mikrofon Kombianschluss.
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt versucht eclipse oder java sdk zu installieren und da kann immer die Meldung “nicht genügend systemressourcen“. Dann habe ich etwas im Internet gelesen und da stand man muss unter system Eigenschaften nachschauen ob virtueller Speicher richtig eingestellt wäre und das habe ich gemacht und das war richtig eingestellt. Jetzt soll an zu wenig Speicher Platz auf Festplatte liegen. Habe ich nach gesehen, noch 23GB frei. Aber werde jetzt unnötiges löschen und noch einmal im Internet nachlesen.


Ich hab auch einen Laptop welcher um die 300GB hat. Falls dies bei deinem Laptop möglich sein sollte, kannst du eine größere Festplatte anschließen o.ä.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Sep 2017)

DaCrazyJavaExpert hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab auch einen Laptop welcher um die 300GB hat. Falls dies bei deinem Laptop möglich sein sollte, kannst du eine größere Festplatte anschließen o.ä.


Ich hab nicht mal 300GB, das sollte ja wohl kein Problem sein?


----------



## DaCrazyJavaExpert (21. Sep 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nicht mal 300GB, das sollte ja wohl kein Problem sein?


Vielleicht sind es auch nur 250 oder sowas in der Richtung .


----------



## mrBrown (21. Sep 2017)

DaCrazyJavaExpert hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht sind es auch nur 250 oder sowas in der Richtung .


Bei mir? Ja


----------



## JStein52 (21. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich nach gesehen, noch 23GB frei.


Java braucht rund 500 MByte, eclipse braucht rund 30 MByte, keine Ahnung was du da installieren wolltest bzw. was diese Meldung wirklich bedeutete


----------



## JStein52 (21. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Aber werde jetzt unnötiges löschen und noch einmal im Internet nachlesen


Ja, dann lies auch mal was dort zu Tuning- und Antivirenprogrammen steht die diese Meldung hervorrufen. Der Platz auf der Festplatte ist nicht dein Problem !


----------



## steven789hjk543 (22. Sep 2017)

Muss es mal irgendwie testen und das raus bekommen, an was das liegen könnte. Aber ich find es schon merkwürdig. Aber das ist eventuell ein Problem, dass man nur am Anfang mit einem Laptop hat. Mir der Zeit wird es irgendwie funktionieren.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Sep 2017)

Was hast du denn überhaupt gemacht, das auf einem neuem Laptop nur 23GB frei sind?



steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Aber das ist eventuell ein Problem, dass man nur am Anfang mit einem Laptop hat. Mir der Zeit wird es irgendwie funktionieren.


Eher ist es genau andersrum, es wird immer schlimmer...


----------



## JStein52 (22. Sep 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du denn überhaupt gemacht, das auf einem neuem Laptop nur 23GB frei sind?


Das ist zwar eine gute Frage hat aber überhaupt nichts mit dieser Fehlermeldung zu tun ...


----------



## steven789hjk543 (24. Sep 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist zwar eine gute Frage hat aber überhaupt nichts mit dieser Fehlermeldung zu tun ...


Also, da sind so komische Apps von Windows 10 drauf. Weiß noch nicht, auf welche ich verzichten kann, deswegen lasse ich mir Zeit mit dem deinstallieren. Ansonsten habe ich nur wenig gemacht, halt mal java sdk oder dk und Android studio installiert, aber funktionieren beide noch nicht so richtig. Will jetzt mal so einen Tipp Trainer und alten ego shooter wie halflife oder so runterladen.  Ich will alles sachte angehen.

Ansonsten danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (29. Sep 2017)

Habe jetzt geschafft ein ego shooter zu downloaden und ich glaube es heißt halflife.  ist halt uralt eigentlich “retro“, aber erst mal egal. Hauptsache es funktioniert irgendwie. Komm auch nicht weiter beim ersten Level. Habe noch Tipp Trainer runter geladen. 

Java programmieren habe ich vernachlässigt und klapp mir Laptop noch nicht.  Habe zwar Android studio aber kein eclipse. 

Trainiert gerade mit Smartphone programmieren. Nämlich mit AIDE, und habe jetzt eine gecrackte Version, alles freigeschaltet ohne Bezahlung. 

Frage mich, wie das Militär programmieren für sich nutzt und wie man so etwas lernen könnte.  Stichwort “cyber war“. Würde gerne auch so etwas können.

Nebenbei : kennt jemand den Film “war Games“ und was meint ihr dazu? Ich fand den Film in meiner Jugend Super. Kennt jemand Filme, welche mit programmierern zu tun haben?

Gruß. B-)


----------



## Joose (29. Sep 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Frage mich, wie das Militär programmieren für sich nutzt und wie man so etwas lernen könnte.  Stichwort “cyber war“. Würde gerne auch so etwas können.


Lerne erstmal die Grundlagen von Programmieren, dann schreibe deine ersten Programme und übe die Grundlagen. Danach musst du dich einfach in die gewünschte Materie einlesen und dazu vielleicht viel Lesen und ausprobieren usw.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (29. Sep 2017)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Lerne erstmal die Grundlagen von Programmieren, dann schreibe deine ersten Programme und übe die Grundlagen. Danach musst du dich einfach in die gewünschte Materie einlesen und dazu vielleicht viel Lesen und ausprobieren usw.



Genau das mache ich schon. Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Grundlagen von java und programmieren allgemein. Aber wäre auch gut ein wenig bestimmte Sachen zu wissen, damit man ein länger fristiges Ziel hat welches man an visieren kann.

Mich interessiert z.B. Trojaner. Wie viel Erfahrung braucht man damit es sich lohnt, sich mit Trojanern zu beschäftigen. Würde es sich lohnen sich mal ein Trojaner programm in java anzusehen?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (30. Sep 2017)

Im Moment geht es bei mir an besten, wenn ich java mit AIDE lerne. Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit dieser app? Ich finde das echt praktisch. Mir meinen Laptop habe ich java zu programmieren nicht geschafft bis jetzt. Jetzt ist auch mein schnell-surf-Daten-Volumen von 1&1 fertig, kann erst wieder ab Sonntag etwas downloaden. 

Weiß jemand, was das bedeutet, wenn Android studio meldet: “can not find java sdk“? Bei mir ist eigentlich java dk installiert (glaube ich in etwa). Ist das etwas anderes als java sdk? Ich schätze mal schon. 

Aber ist mir wichtig, mir viel Zeit zu lassen mit dem programmieren.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Okt 2017)

Mache gerade AIDE. Weiß jemand die Lösung von:
Gib die Zahl 3.1415F aus (ohne Anführungszeichen). Das F zeigt den Datentyp float anstelle von double an. 
public class Main
{
public static void main(String[] args)
{
System.out.println("hello");
System.out.println(10);
System.out.println(20);
System.out.println(123456789123456L);
System.out.println(3.1415F);
}
}
Verstehe das nicht. Da kommt raus, dass es falsch wäre.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Okt 2017)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe das nicht. Da kommt raus, dass es falsch wäre.


Was daran verstehst du nicht, und wie und wo soll da raus kommen, das es (was eigentlich?) falsch ist?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (7. Okt 2017)

Habe jetzt geschafft, jdk, eclipse und Android studio auf Laptop zu installieren. Android studio meldet: “can`t find Android sdk“. Was  muss man da machen? Ich versuche etwas wie “find sdk folder“ aber dann kommt “Android tools not found“. Bei eclipse habe ich ein tutorial gemacht. “HelloWorld“, wollte es noch einmal machen mit “helloworld2“, ging irgendwie nicht. Dann habe ich noch ein anderes tutorial angefangen, bin irgendwie nicht weiter gekommen. Beim jdk gibt's so etwas wie “java Mission control“, und das funktioniert nicht richtig. Ich habe noch einen einfachen java editor installiert. Vielleicht bringt das etwas. Wie sollte ich mit den jdk vorgehen? Wo ist da ein editor oder braucht man zusätzlich ein editor zum jdk? ..?


----------



## Lamajockey (7. Okt 2017)

Moin !
Im Android Studio gibt es einen SDK Manager dort kann man das ganze einrichten.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (12. Okt 2017)

Wo findet man den sdk Manager?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (26. Okt 2017)

Habe jetzt Android studio, eclipse und java SDK installiert. Außerdem noch ein java editor. Wie gehe ich am besten vor, wenn ich das Programm “hello World“ speichern, kompilieren und ausführen lassen will? Dieses java sdk krieg ich nicht zum Laufen. Da gibt es so etwas wie“java Mission control“ und wenn ich drauf klicke, dann kommt da irgend etwas unverständliches. Das Android studio sucht irgend etwas und findet es nicht. Da kommt etwas wie“ can't find java sdk files“.


----------

